# Recs for a clay cleanser?



## lenjhn (Apr 8, 2005)

I used CO Bigelow's Clay Cleanser for a few days, and noticed a difference in the oiliness of my skin.  The only downer is the smell-I literally gagged whenever I used it!  Do all clay based cleansers smell this terribly?


----------



## joey_zane (Apr 8, 2005)

I know it's not really what you're looking for, but if it's specifically the clay that is benefiting your skin you could try some of Lush's Fresh face masks - they are all handmade from fresh fruit, veg and other fresh ingredients, they last for three weeks as there are no preservatives in them and you have to keep them refridgerated...

The reason I'm telling you all of this is that some of them contain kaolin (clay)... Love lettuce is the one that I use on my oil-prone skin


----------



## lenjhn (Apr 8, 2005)

Ooh sounds good!  I was just assuming it was the clay that helped with the oilies.  Does Love Lettuce control the oil for you?  I'm heading to the Lush site now...


----------



## Janice (Apr 8, 2005)

I love their (lush) Mask of Magnaminty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's an all natrual clay mask that smells EXACTLY like mint chocolate chip ice cream! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It does help my combo/blemish prone skin.

It's not a clay mask, but the best mask I have found that actually lessens how oily my skin is for a day or two is Paulas Choice Carbon mask.


----------



## Liz (Apr 19, 2005)

DDF sulfur mask is supposed to be really good.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 24, 2005)

Lush's Cupcake mask is great for drawing out the oil, at least this is my experience when I've used it. My skin is normal-to-dry, but if I am active and spending a lot of time in the city centre, the pollution tends to make it oilier/more combination and this mask evens that out beautifully. I haven't got round to buying myself a replacement pot!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

biotherm's biopur clay mask is great... not a cleanser tho. they also have a couple moisturizers with clay


----------

